# Thinking about a Backhoe



## k-dog

I'm thinking about getting a backhoe for a project here and there.  I'm not looking to spending a fortune on one and I don't mind doing some work on it here and there.  Is there any particular models/brands to stay away from.
I'm currently looking at a 1973 John Deere that works but will need a little TLC.  It's a 2wd with an extend a hoe but it looks like someone took the cylinder off the extend a hoe but it is currently pinned and works well.  The guy that has it said it was like that when he got it.  For the year of it, the hours aren't bad and he said he would let me try it out for a day or so to see if it's what I'm looking for.  He doesn't want to sell it but do to health issues, he is gonna have to get rid of it.
I'm open to any and all suggestions or ideas.

I really don't want anything small like the BX or B series Kubota tlb's as I'm looking for a full size backhoe.


----------



## pixie

John Deere has a reputation for some parts being expensive.

What kind of land do you have ? If you have hills, you might want 4x4.

15 years ago I got a 1987 Case 580K 4x4 Extenda hoe at an auction with 5000 hours. It's a little rusty but has served me well with few problems. 
Look on the internet to see what people have paid in the past and what is for sale now. Should be lots of good older equipment because some jobs require newer epa compliant stuff.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

deere cat and case are all good maintenance choices. cat parts can bee expensive too, the older deeres are like the older cases affordable fuel system parts made by roosamaster. if you can find a non electronic jcb don't steer away from it, jcb builds some nice equipment ,because they are a small company here in the us tech support can be limited, especially where electronics are concerned


----------



## Big Dog

Probably not too relevant but I purchased a Woods hoe for my tractor which is a bit bigger than a B series Bota. It'll do a 9 ft hole. I always hated having to pay or ask a favor for hoe work. When they drilled the gas well on my property affording me free gas I found myself needing to run 600 ft of gas line to the house. Decided it was time to invest in a hoe. It's paid for itself with my work and the occasional job when I was out of work. I thought of buying a used hoe but I didn't want to tempt fate with maintenance issues for what I could afford. Good Luck looking!


----------



## k-dog

I'm still looking around and taking my time.  I've seen a couple of Cases 580's which I really like but they were a bit far to travel.  The one I was suppose to test out hasn't materialized yet so I'm still looking around. I did see a John Deere 410 with 6,200 hours for about $8,000. It's only about 20 miles from my house.  I'm thinking about checking it out but wanted to know your alls opinion and if there is anything I should know about this particular model. Or anything I need to really look at on this model.  I'll probably get my friend that knows more about backhoes to tag along with me to look it over


----------



## k-dog

Well I bought the John Deere 410 that I was looking at and got it for a pretty good price.  I'm trying to figure out more about the machine to buy the necessary manuals/books for it.  I located the serial number but I can seem to find anywhere online that can decode it.  anyone have any ideas?  I had a guy check it over and he said it was in good shape and very tight.  He is more of a Case guy though.


----------



## Doc

Congrats.   That's a good sign (good shape and tight) even from a Case guy.    
Please post pics when you get a chance.  Would love to see it.   I'll admit I have backhoe envy.


----------



## bczoom

Congrats!

A friend of mine has a 310 and it's a really solid machine.

Does yours have 4WD?  Extendahoe?  Hours?

Here's some general specs on it.
http://www.deere.com/en_US/docs/construction/non_current_products/backhoes/410.pdf

I normally go to tractordata.com for serial #'s but they don't have values for the 410.

I'd look over your machine, find what it needs and head to a JD construction equipment dealer with your needs and serial #.  They'll be able to look it up there.


----------



## k-dog

It is 2 wheel drive and no extend a hoe.  I got two backhoe buckets with it (one looks to be around 16" and the other 24" these are estimates). It has 6,200 hours on it.  The guy I bought it from just went over the whole machine and put new filters on it.  It doesn't have a cab but I wasn't bothered about a cab anyways (I say that now!). One thing I thought was funny is that it has original backup dinger on the wheel.  When it goes backwards, the bell dings.  I have to do some work on the lights but that appears to be a simple fix.
Front tires are in great shape, it has one new rear tire and the other rear is ok, but it may need to be replaced in a few years.  Hydraulic lines look good and there is no evidence of any patches on the machine of any kind.  It is going to take some getting used to from driving my Kubota B7800.

On the tag it says 410-B but on the side of the machine it just says 410.


----------



## bczoom

Well, if it's a 410B, that makes it newer than the straight 410.

For the serial #, you may be able to figure out the year by going to a site that has others for sale.  E.g.
http://www.machinerytrader.com/list...y/1046/loader-backhoes?Manu=DEERE&Mdltxt=410B

According to tractordata, the 410B was made from 83-86.
http://www.tractordata.com/backhoe-loader/000/0/6/67-john-deere-410b.html

If you are on machinetrader and see a 410B outside of these years, I don't know if I'd trust much more in that listing without another verification.


----------



## k-dog

Thanks for the info.  I've been doing quite a bit of researching and one thing that puzzles me is that some info sheets I saw for the 410B said it had 4 forward and 4 reverse but the 410 has 8 forward and 8 reverse which is what mine has.  It has 4 gears with high/low range and the reverser.  I got to use it a little bit today at lunch and was pretty impressed. Just got to get the hang of the hoe controls.  I need to find out if it has a brake lock or is it just a matter of putting your bucket and riggers down to hold you in place.
I'm going to see who the closest Deere construction dealer is to see if they can tell me something


----------



## bczoom

In the machines I've driven, you have your standard brake lock on the pedals (normally a mechanical lift lever that's down near the brakes or on lower side of dash but in general, putting the riggers out is what does the trick (what good are brakes on the tires if they're off the ground?)

If you're not familiar with digging with the hoe, a good rule of thumb for general digging is (I'm doing this from instinct while posting as I don't have a hoe in hand:
Extend your hoe and dig the bucket to desired depth.  Using both left and right controls, pull them towards the center (towards each other) at equal speed/distance.  That will pull everything together at the same speed and make a nice smooth dig.


----------



## k-dog

I never even thought about that, the rear tires not being on the ground so breaks don't matter.  Thanks for the tips on digging as well.  I'm digging out rocks right now, some of which the hoe won't move and I'll use Dexpan on.  At least now I don't have to make the rocks so small as the loader bucket on the JD410 will lift considerably more than my Kubota B7800.


----------



## k-dog

Here are a few pictures.  Hopefully I did it right.


----------



## MrLiberty

I used a backhoe once when digging the foundation for a garage.  After a couple of buckets, my brother pulled me off the tractor and handed me a shovel.


----------

